# Mad Max



## Alok (Dec 24, 2013)

Mad Max is an upcoming post-apocalyptic vehicular combat video game set in an open world environment. 
It is based on the Mad Max film series, being published by Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment and developed by Avalanche Studios.
It is slated for release for Microsoft Windows, PlayStation 3, PlayStation 4, Xbox 360 and Xbox One in 2014.
In Mad Max, the player takes on the role of titular character Mad Max; a dangerous melee fighter and can use his attacks to kill almost anyone. His weapon of choice is his shotgun. He is assisted by another man called Chumbucket. Chum mainly works with Max to build and upgrade the Magnum Opus vehicle.
Mad Max will feature a variety of weapons which Max can use to defeat enemies. Though the shotgun is Max's weapon of choice, ammo is scarce, and so melee options are the smarter way to go. The 'thunderstick' is an explosive weapon that can be lanced into an enemy's chest, crackling like a lit dynamite fuse before blowing the victim to smithereens. The Harpoon is also one of Max's favorite weapon though it can only be used in-vehicle with Chum riding along. Max's Magnum Opus can be combined with a speedy V12 engine and powerful ramming ability to destroy enemies's vehicles and weaponry. When simultaneously driving and aiming, the game enters slow-motion and allows you to toggle between targets. Not much is known about the vehicular combat and its features.
Mad Max will feature crafting system which can be used to craft new weapons and tools. Max's garage can also be used to change and modify the car's engines, chassis, wheels, body works including paint treatment and the “shell” of the auto-mobile and the car’s weight and attributes update accordingly. Max can also be upgraded though it's plans hasn't fully been implemented.
Many choices are given in the game, such as, either playing silently or aggressively. Max can also get guidance from Chum about how he can complete his objectives strategically. However, its largely up to the player how he can complete the objectives.
*And no Mel Gibson in this game*
*www.destroythebrain.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/mad-max-game-screenshot.jpg
*www.behindgames.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/madmax_wasteland__1_.jpg
*media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/screenshots/MadMax/MadMax_VehicularCombat.jpg
*images.vg247.com/current//2013/08/MadMax_Brutal-Shotgun-Tactics_screenshot.jpg
*i1.cdnds.net/13/24/618x347/gaming-mad-max-screenshot-1.jpg
*cdn.omnigamer.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/MadMax_Max-surveys-the-Great-White-landscape_screenshot.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Dec 25, 2013)

Looks nice to me.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2013)

Looks a lot like RAGE.


----------



## Alok (Apr 21, 2015)

some new screenshots

New Mad Max Screenshots and Concept Art Show the Beautiful Brutality of the Wasteland | Hardcore Gamer


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2015)

I have watched Mad Max movies, they were ok but can't recall the plot .

Game looks good though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2015)

Graphics is good but not best


----------



## Soumik (Apr 22, 2015)

Graphics are pretty decent for an open world game. On par with the current gen. It will probably have dynamic day night cycle, volumetric shadows, lots of mumbo jumbo for high end cards... but just looks.. doesnt WOW me.

PS: Movie based games are usually not very good... Lets see how this performs.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2015)

Visuals are good enough and world looks good. The point is what we can do in this world and for how long.


----------



## Alok (Apr 22, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Visuals are good enough and world looks good. The point is what we can do in this world and for how long.



focuses on vehicular combat


----------



## snap (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Alok (Apr 24, 2015)

Great, like death race . Was waiting for a trailer. hand to hand combat is impressive. Indoor locations reminds me of new tomb raider.

- - - Updated - - -

whats at 2:52 ? cannibalism ?


----------



## Alok (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Faun (May 28, 2015)

It's from Just Cause developers.

Look a lot like Batman combat. Warner Bros.

- - - Updated - - -



Alok said:


> whats at 2:52 ? cannibalism ?


He's eating maggots thriving on flesh. Rotting corpse is not a good meal considering the ailments it can breed inside you.


----------



## Alok (May 28, 2015)

Faun said:


> It's from Just Cause developers.
> 
> Look a lot like Batman combat. Warner Bros.
> 
> ...



Eww maggot eater hero


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2015)

Alok said:


> Eww maggot eater hero



Wasteland has no cereals for your daily breakfast.


----------



## Alok (Jun 14, 2015)

here is 10 min gameplay


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 6, 2015)

*System Requirements*

*MINIMUM: *
OS: 64 bit: Vista, Win 7, Win 8 
Processor: Intel Core i5-650, 3.2 GHz or AMD Phenom II X4 965, 3.4 Ghz 
Memory: 6 GB RAM 
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660ti (2 GB Memory or higher) or AMD Radeon HD 7870 (2 GB Memory or higher) 
DirectX: Version 11 
Hard Drive: 32 GB available space

*RECOMMENDED: *
OS: 64 bit: Win 7 SP1, Win 8.1 
Processor: Intel Core i7-3770, 3.4 GHz or AMD FX-8350, 4.0 GHz 
Memory: 8 GB RAM 
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 (3 GB Memory or higher) or AMD Radeon HD 7970 (3 GB Memory or higher) 
DirectX: Version 11 
Hard Drive: 32 GB available space​


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2015)

70 Minutes of Mad Max Gameplay


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 3, 2015)

Looks good


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 3, 2015)

Would gtsa 450 enough to play this at 720p


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 3, 2015)

​


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 4, 2015)

So anyone pre-ordered this game from us... and playing now 
how is this game?
Steam review are Overwhelmingly Positive!!!!


----------



## iittopper (Sep 4, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> So anyone pre-ordered this game from us... and playing now
> how is this game?
> Steam review are Overwhelmingly Positive!!!!



steam reviews are positive as no one was expecting a great port judging by the WB history of shitty port . Big props to avalanche studio , although just like just cause 2 , its has a very mediocre story , but gameplay is fun .


----------



## yuri999 (Sep 4, 2015)

Well atleast the game isn't Madnessa Maxipad like the film


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 4, 2015)

Game looks amazing of what reviewers gave to it. Look youtube's dislikes for Gamespot review. This game worth.


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

Can anyone confirm if this is region locked as well? I ordered the Indian version cuz US version expensive.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 5, 2015)

seamon said:


> Can anyone confirm if this is region locked as well? I ordered the Indian version cuz US version expensive.



Should be. Can't expect them to let you buy it for Rs 999 and let you play it in a region where it costs $60.


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2015)

yuri999 said:


> Well atleast the game isn't Madnessa Maxipad like the film



What does that mean ?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 5, 2015)

Faun said:


> What does that mean ?



He's probably referring to the fact that the film was dominated by the female character(Charlize Theron) rather than Max.


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Should be. Can't expect them to let you buy it for Rs 999 and let you play it in a region where it costs $60.



NOPE. Not region locked. Indian version works in USA. Downloading the game right now. ETA-48 mins.


----------



## yuri999 (Sep 10, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> He's probably referring to the fact that the film was dominated by the female character(Charlize Theron) rather than Max.


Yeah, you got it.  I liked the film but it should honestly have been named Imperator Furiousa: Fury Road instead.

Anyway, for all of you who purchased the PC version from Amazon... did you get the Ripper DLC? I know that the silly Knockshok helmet dlc is given with all the copies but what about the Ripper?


----------



## masterkd (Oct 6, 2015)

Do you guys think this is a good game?
I mean graphics are not bad
Combat system is ok
And the gameplay is really monotonous after a while
I guess 5.5/10


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Do you guys think this is a good game?
> I mean graphics are not bad
> Combat system is ok
> And the gameplay is really monotonous after a while
> I guess 5.5/10



Weak story. It's like Just Cause but with emphasis on car mods and no grapple hook.

I play it when I am bored. It doesn't keep my interest enough to finish in one go.

6.5/10


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 17, 2015)

Its funny how Polygon was the only Game reviewer site to give it a score that reflected my opinion. 
Most review sites, including user reviews in Steam and metacritic gave it a very high score. (90+ in STEAM wtf) 

Let me quote a top user review on metacritic:

_I felt compelled to write a quick review after looking at some of the artificially low Critic scores,. Mad max is the most fun I've had in years on a single player game, there's a ton of things to do in each zone the game world is pretty big, the graphics are good and the game runs smooth and not had a single crash or glitch in over 50 hours play. Brutal sandstorms can hit shredding enemies and throwing max around, optional side quests to complete, story missions, death races, brutal fights this game has it all. Do yourself a favour pick it up you will enjoy it if you actually like playing games



_THIS IS WHY I NEVER RELY ON USER REVIEWS


----------

